# Oğlunuz kaç aylık?



## Arabus

Hello,

_-Oğlunuz kaç aylık?
-Oğlum on aylık?_

This means:_

-Your son how many monthly?
-My son ten monthly._

Is this correct? Does the word _aylık _mean "monthly?"

It sounds a bit weird.


----------



## Reverence

- How (many months) old is your son?
- My son is ten months old.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.

Does the word _aylık _literally means_ "monthly"?_


----------



## Reverence

It does, if we're talking about a magazine or somesuch.

- Patronun aylık raporunu daha yeni bitirdim. (I just finished the monthly report for the boss.)


----------



## Arabus

But in this case how would you translate it literally? (If you can)


----------



## Reverence

Just the way I did in the first place. "Aylık" also means "months old", just like "yıllık" also means "years old". It's just that "yaşında" is more prevalent compared to "yıllık", especially when we're talking about people.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.

Perhaps the original literal sense is "monthhood" (how much of "monthhood" is your son?). So this is perhaps the same abstractive _-lik_ that appears in _krallık_, etc_._


----------



## Reverence

You're welcome.

Well, the suffix -hood refers to the state of being something, like for example "brotherhood", which is "kardeşlik" in Turkish. While the suffix -lik can be used in this sense as well, the meaning in "aylık" is different. You may think of "aylık" as "of months"; that's the closest thing I can think of.


----------



## FlyingBird

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> _-Oğlunuz kaç aylık?
> -Oğlum on aylık?_
> 
> This means:_
> 
> -Your son how many monthly?
> -My son ten monthly._
> 
> Is this correct? Does the word _aylık _mean "monthly?"
> 
> It sounds a bit weird.


you should understand suffixes 'lik/lık/luk/lük' 

arkadaşlık*,*kardeşlik*,*dostluk*,*iyilik*,*kötülük*,*zenginlik....


----------

